# cervical dilation for help with smear and ET??



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all, had a difficult Et on our 2nd transfer in feb 2011. follow up was suggested a mock transfer and to stretch neck of womb at EC?? would this be too late??
Also since failed cycle, was due a routine smear, 
attempt 1: nurse tried about 10 times with no avail
attempt 2 nurse and doc, nurse tried once dr tried 3/4 with extra long instrument and bi lateral!!! ouch
attempt 3: dr and nurse dr finally manged it in one go, but said neck of womb had shrunk, due to scar tissue from previous removal of pre cancerous cells CIN3 (3 times) and wants to have another look in 6 weeks and if the same  suggested dilation??
dont know anything about this?? how is it done? when can it be done?? under general ??
many thanks for any advice.
Angela.x


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

As you can see from my signature my FET last year was also very difficult. I passed out during my mock transfer and in the end had to be sedated for my ET and only then they just about done it. Needless to say it didnt work. I also find smears etc really painful. Sometimes a smaller spectulum does help.

Anyway after speaking to my consultant he confirmed that my cervix is very narrow and would need to have dilation for my next ET. Basically you have this done at the beginning of your treatment as it apparently lasts a while. I have spoken to a gynea at my local hospital and he has agreed to do the dilation under GA. Which I was pretty surprised with as I have to go private so didnt think the NHS would help me out.

I'm hoping to go for another FET later this year. Good luck x


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Ryles, normally i have no trouble having smears always need the extra long speculum..lol
Smear came back all clear which is good, so will see dr in 5 weeks.x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have difficult transfers and mot clinics do mock ET's.  I have had my cervix dilated under GA and also on my last ET they failed after 5 attempts to get the catheter in so they asked me to come back the next day and I needed a GA for ET - apparently it lasts for 3 months

I really hope that everything works out for you

L x


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks JJl,  Dr is going to write to IVF clinic and see if they stretch it at egg collection or sooner, our 3 rd cycle will be around sept.xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Angela,

I've never had a problem with my smear tests but I have always ended up having sedation for ET.  For this cycle I have moved to a private clinic and when I told the Consultant about the ET problems she suggested a dilation straight away.  She wrote a letter to my GP and they were kind enough to refer me on the NHS as my Dr wanted me to have it under GA rather than sedation.

I had it 2 weeks ago and start down regging tmrw so I'm hoping it lasts a few weeks, although I think at my clinic they also do a trial run for the ET at EC.

Jo xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank for info JK1, Was it very painful having it done afterwards??
Did you have to wait long on NHS, for op.x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Angela,


I had a little pain....well more of an ache, and a bad hip afterwards!! but only for a day or so and it started to go.


I waited 6 months but to be fair it worked out right on time for our tx.


JO xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

JK1, thank you we are supposed to be having 3rd tx august/septemeber, already guessing this might get delayed. might ring clinic tomorrow and see if they have referrel from GP, for dilation.
Wishing you every success for this tx.x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks hun, you too, hope its 3rd time lucky xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Spoke to doctor and hospital today, they have decided to do cervical dilation at egg collection.x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

oh wow, thats good, so really close to ET then, that should make it way easier xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

hope so:0))


----------

